

12 obsolete technologies Americans still use - webwanderings
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/slideshow/2013/05/29/12-obsolete-technologies-americans-still-use/#slide=1

======
jgeorge
Wow, what a complete content-free "aww, look how cute and backwards the
flyover state people are" entitled whine of an article.

I really hope this article is a joke, but I fear it's not.

"Why haven't companies upgraded their dotmatrix printers so they can use
expensive ink and print 4 part forms by printing 4 pages one after another,
rather than use a printer technology that lets them print all 4 copies at one
time, faster, and cheaper?" Why, indeed.

And that's probably the /least/ insulting of the examples.

